# Power Steering Reservoir (R33 or similiar)



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

I'm swapping the power steering pump on my bnr32 for a bcnr33 one.
While doing so I'm looking to go for a smaller reservoir as well.

Open to offers for:
- a smaller high quality aftermarket reservoir (aluminium)
- an OEM R33 GTST reservoir, used but has to be in good condition (plastic)

Pm me with offers!


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi , I have an OEM R33 unit, but TBH I used a ZF reservoir on my R33 with RB30 , any BMW breakers can donate

HTH


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

I do have my R34 GTT pas reservoir up for sale on ebay if its any use to you.


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Not looking for a BMW one. They were leaking on every single car out of the three BMWs I owned and on my current daily as well...

Can you guys post or send me some pictures of the ones you have for sale?


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

Link to mine, 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...29508&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111


----------

